# Scout's Camp, Devil's Bridge - Feb 2012



## kellisurbex (Mar 3, 2012)

Built in the 1920's and closed early 1990's.
There must be around 15 of these small wooden huts, all painted green and white and were once a summer home for cub scouts. All are damp and rotting with doors and windows hanging from their frames, brambles weaving and prising apart the wooden slats from the walls. 





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]

Thanks for looking


----------



## fallstern (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome! The ivy-covered toilet is amazing, and I loved the water tap as well. Thanks


----------



## Potter (Mar 8, 2012)

That first black and white one of the little hut is fantastic.


----------



## John_D (Mar 8, 2012)

Great find :0) (the graph artists appear to be painting in the style of Jackson Pollock round there )


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 8, 2012)

Great imagery really nice


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome photos, especially the toilet, it looks like the ivy is about to strangle it!


----------



## Flexible (Mar 8, 2012)

Good find, nice shots the bunk beds in particular.


----------



## nelly (Mar 9, 2012)

Excellent discovery and top notch photos


----------



## Bunker Bill (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice shots


----------



## gushysfella (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh I like that the black and whites give quite an atmosphere! Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Archivist (Mar 10, 2012)

Fine set of photos, the first and sixth ones especially. Slightly surprised to see the place holding up so well, the floors were decidedly spongey even two years ago.


----------



## Stussy (Mar 20, 2012)

The colours in the 3rd last photo, painting with the chair, is simply awesome!


----------



## Garrattmark (Mar 20, 2012)

Great pictures visited this place 1984 last year of primary school . Remember the loos that were awful


----------

